# How to trigger the spawn



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I have somw white clouds i've been trying to spawn but they won't get to it. How can I trigger them to spawn? There are 8 in a 10 gallon with 1 wood shrimp. Any ideas?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A nice detaled step by step process by mike on his site.

http://mike-edwardes.members.beeb.net/Talbonubes.html

Once again Robyn has a article on it on her site.

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/wcmm.htm

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/breed.htm


----------

